# Roast Dinner for dogs?



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Seeing as we have more then enough chicken for christmas dinner, I was wondering what is allowed for the dogs, obviously the chicken.

We're also having pigs in blankets, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, yorkshire puddings and roast potatoes.

Is all of that okay for my boys?

Thanks for any replies.
slakey


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I usually give Chester meat and veg and just a splash of gravy. Leave the potatoes out as I am watching his weight. As far as I no that lot u have listed should be ok

hope they enjoy it

merry Christmas x


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

The only thing I wouldnt be giving would be the yorkshires but everything else my lot would get and they love it. Everytime they have a roast they are queuing up


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine all love a roast dinner. Don't give to much though or he could get an upset tummy


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Well I thought it'd be a nice treat for them, and I am running low on dry food for them


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

slakey said:


> Well I thought it'd be a nice treat for them, and I am running low on dry food for them


They'll look at their dry food the day after with disdain


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

if you give them a turkey dinner - they will sh*t for England the next day - so bin liners for poop bags it is - or dont give them much


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Having chicken breasts as I don't know how to cook a turkey or full chicken.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The cold meat yes, but I would never give a dog of mine any of the other things, I give *uncooked* vegatables never cooked.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

interested to know why you feed uncooked veg as I understood that dogs cant digest them unless cooked so they come out exactly the same way as they went in.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

dvnbiker said:


> interested to know why you feed uncooked veg as I understood that dogs cant digest them unless cooked so they come out exactly the same way as they went in.


Vet and Breeder 
Amber never eat a cooked veg. in her life, and we had her for 11 and 1/2 years.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine get all our left over meat, veg and gravy and normally do very well over Christmas. Dogs used to be almost exclusively fed on left over and were far healthier than most dogs nowadays. I too wouldnt feed raw veg though.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I make mine a stew when it's cold, The only thing i don't put in is the onion.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine have a full xmas dinner each every year.


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

rona said:


> They'll look at their dry food the day after with disdain


Absolutely true. I've been home cooking Shadow's meals now for a month (and he's never seemed better). Last week he had a little chicken left but not enough for a meal so I added some spare kibble to bulk it out. He ate everything but the kibble! (annoying as he needs some hard chewing to avoid rotting his teeth. Now have to rely on bones and chews.)

All of the above is fine just follow a couple of rules:

No onions
Don't overdo it with the garlic (though some is supposed to help keep fleas away)
No cooked bones (raw is generally ok)


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine won't be having sprouts again!  

Veg should always be given to dogs in the raw state, they digest it better than cooked veg. Most people who feed a raw diet will also give fruit and veg, raw but possible food processed so its smaller.


----------

